# Driver side wind noise - 2019 Tiguan



## Legend33 (Dec 18, 2019)

Have searched this forum and found a few posts regarding wind noise on Tiguan's - specifically the driver side. We have a 2019 Tiguan and we didn't notice the problem initially because we hadn't driven it on the highway for a few days, but once we did it sounds like a window is cracked. We have taken it back to our dealer twice. The first time they replaced a few seals and they said the problem was solved - it sounded no different. Brought it in again, they called VW for guidance, said they drove a similar vehicle and the noise is considered 'normal'. I told them we've had two Jettas, a 2018 Passat and countless other cars from other manufacturers and this is the ONLY vehicle with this type of noise. It just is not a quiet cabin at all because of this and totally detracts from what we consider a great vehicle otherwise. The funny thing is the 1st time they said they taped up everything outside and the problem was gone. They clearly are done trying to help us.

I saw there was a fix regarding putting 1/4" flexible tubing at the top of the window - didn't work for us. I bought some weatherstripping and put it at the top and along the side of the door - no improvement. I feel like this can be fixed - especially if the tape worked the 1st time. Anyone have any ideas? I've considered calling VW Corporate but they may not care. I suspect because I have a lease too they are even more reluctant to help us because they aren't making much money on us. Either way the noise is incredibly frustrating. Any ideas certainly appreciated!!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Legend33 said:


> Have searched this forum and found a few posts regarding wind noise on Tiguan's - specifically the driver side. We have a 2019 Tiguan and we didn't notice the problem initially because we hadn't driven it on the highway for a few days, but once we did it sounds like a window is cracked. We have taken it back to our dealer twice. The first time they replaced a few seals and they said the problem was solved - it sounded no different. Brought it in again, they called VW for guidance, said they drove a similar vehicle and the noise is considered 'normal'. I told them we've had two Jettas, a 2018 Passat and countless other cars from other manufacturers and this is the ONLY vehicle with this type of noise. It just is not a quiet cabin at all because of this and totally detracts from what we consider a great vehicle otherwise. The funny thing is the 1st time they said they taped up everything outside and the problem was gone. They clearly are done trying to help us.
> 
> I saw there was a fix regarding putting 1/4" flexible tubing at the top of the window - didn't work for us. I bought some weatherstripping and put it at the top and along the side of the door - no improvement. I feel like this can be fixed - especially if the tape worked the 1st time. Anyone have any ideas? I've considered calling VW Corporate but they may not care. I suspect because I have a lease too they are even more reluctant to help us because they aren't making much money on us. Either way the noise is incredibly frustrating. Any ideas certainly appreciated!!


How would we determine if you are not just over reacting?


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Did you install a bug visor on the front of your car?? Or the window deflectors?? If so take them off and see if you still have the wind noise. 

Cindy


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cjconover said:


> Did you install a bug visor on the front of your car?? Or the window deflectors?? If so take them off and see if you still have the wind noise.....


One would hope an owner would make this connection themselves. Other than making the vehicle look silly they mess with the airflow around the vehicle.


----------



## Legend33 (Dec 18, 2019)

cjconover said:


> Did you install a bug visor on the front of your car?? Or the window deflectors?? If so take them off and see if you still have the wind noise.
> 
> Cindy


No visor or wind deflectors or anything really installed... I had considered adding the rain deflectors to see if it helps but didn't feel I should pay for that out of pocket since this is clearly an issue with the car sealing somewhere.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Legend33 said:


> No visor or wind deflectors or anything really installed... I had considered adding the rain deflectors to see if it helps but didn't feel I should pay for that out of pocket since this is clearly an issue with the car sealing somewhere.


I have taken the rain deflectors off because they made the wind noise so much worse. Have the dealership check to adjustment of your doors and check your roof rails to see if one is lifted and not completely secure

Cindy


----------



## Sykarus (Apr 4, 2021)

Legend33 said:


> Have searched this forum and found a few posts regarding wind noise on Tiguan's - specifically the driver side. We have a 2019 Tiguan and we didn't notice the problem initially because we hadn't driven it on the highway for a few days, but once we did it sounds like a window is cracked. We have taken it back to our dealer twice. The first time they replaced a few seals and they said the problem was solved - it sounded no different. Brought it in again, they called VW for guidance, said they drove a similar vehicle and the noise is considered 'normal'. I told them we've had two Jettas, a 2018 Passat and countless other cars from other manufacturers and this is the ONLY vehicle with this type of noise. It just is not a quiet cabin at all because of this and totally detracts from what we consider a great vehicle otherwise. The funny thing is the 1st time they said they taped up everything outside and the problem was gone. They clearly are done trying to help us.
> 
> I saw there was a fix regarding putting 1/4" flexible tubing at the top of the window - didn't work for us. I bought some weatherstripping and put it at the
> I just





Legend33 said:


> Have searched this forum and found a few posts regarding wind noise on Tiguan's - specifically the driver side. We have a 2019 Tiguan and we didn't notice the problem initially because we hadn't driven it on the highway for a few days, but once we did it sounds like a window is cracked. We have taken it back to our dealer twice. The first time they replaced a few seals and they said the problem was solved - it sounded no different. Brought it in again, they called VW for guidance, said they drove a similar vehicle and the noise is considered 'normal'. I told them we've had two Jettas, a 2018 Passat and countless other cars from other manufacturers and this is the ONLY vehicle with this type of noise. It just is not a quiet cabin at all because of this and totally detracts from what we consider a great vehicle otherwise. The funny thing is the 1st time they said they taped up everything outside and the problem was gone. They clearly are done trying to help us.
> 
> I saw there was a fix regarding putting 1/4" flexible tubing at the top of the window - didn't work for us. I bought some weatherstripping and put it at the top and along the side of the door - no improvement. I feel like this can be fixed - especially if the tape worked the 1st time. Anyone have any ideas? I've considered calling VW Corporate but they may not care. I suspect because I have a lease too they are even more reluctant to help us because they aren't making much money on us. Either way the noise is incredibly frustrating. Any ideas certainly appreciated!!





Legend33 said:


> Have searched this forum and found a few posts regarding wind noise on Tiguan's - specifically the driver side. We have a 2019 Tiguan and we didn't notice the problem initially because we hadn't driven it on the highway for a few days, but once we did it sounds like a window is cracked. We have taken it back to our dealer twice. The first time they replaced a few seals and they said the problem was solved - it sounded no different. Brought it in again, they called VW for guidance, said they drove a similar vehicle and the noise is considered 'normal'. I told them we've had two Jettas, a 2018 Passat and countless other cars from other manufacturers and this is the ONLY vehicle with this type of noise. It just is not a quiet cabin at all because of this and totally detracts from what we consider a great vehicle otherwise. The funny thing is the 1st time they said they taped up everything outside and the problem was gone. They clearly are done trying to help us.
> 
> I saw there was a fix regarding putting 1/4" flexible tubing at the top of the window - didn't work for us. I bought some weatherstripping and put it at the top and along the side of the door - no improvement. I feel like this can be fixed - especially if the tape worked the 1st time. Anyone have any ideas? I've considered calling VW Corporate but they may not care. I suspect because I have a lease too they are even more reluctant to help us because they aren't making much money on us. Either way the noise is incredibly frustrating. Any ideas certainly appreciated!!


I just rented a 2020 Tiguan and drove it on the Hwy for 389 miles interstate. It has HORRIBLE wind noise! On top of that, the AWD makes a whirring noise like some old semi truck! I own a 2018 GTI and would NEVER buy a Tiguan, the thing was put together like junk and the quality was worse than any other vehicle I ever drove except for a Nissan Note. Even KIA and Hyundai make a better SUV. What a piece of junk! It does ride well though.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

.....


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sykarus said:


> I just rented a 2020 Tiguan and drove it on the Hwy for 389 miles interstate. It has HORRIBLE wind noise! On top of that, the AWD makes a whirring noise like some old semi truck! I own a 2018 GTI and would NEVER buy a Tiguan, the thing was put together like junk and the quality was worse than any other vehicle I ever drove except for a Nissan Note. Even KIA and Hyundai make a better SUV. What a piece of junk! It does ride well though.


Noted


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

This is an odd one for me. We test drove a 2018 (in 2019) and I noted a lot of noise coming from the driver's side mirror - and not even at highway speeds. I remember thinking this would be a deal-breaker.

After trying other vehicles, we tested a 2019 Tiguan. It was fine. I'm not sure why there would be such a difference, unless some vehicles have a seal issue around the window, or something else?


----------

